# Great Deal on a Townhome in Fort Collins!!



## Brian @ the Mountain Shop (Apr 12, 2004)

:!: Hey everybody-

I'm soon not to be Brian @ The Mountain Shop anymore. I'm relocating to Big Sky and my 2-story townhome will be available on the west side of Fort Collins.

My 2-story townhome will be available for rent either 12/15/05 or 1/1/06. This property is a beautiful 2-bedroom, 1.5 bath townhome with a 1 car garage and enclosed backyard and front courtyard. There are new pergo wood floors throughout the first story, new appliances and fixtures, and new paint. The living room has a great fireplace for saving on energy costs. Tons of gear storage in the garage and hallway closet and a great location for the dogs to run.

I am renting cheaply for a quick relocation to Montana. The rent of $600 includes water and trash and snow removal. Electric costs average $30/month and gas $80/month. The lease term is netogiable. 

I love animals and pets are welcome, as long as I can meet them first!

Give me a call ASAP at 970-219-3780 if you're interested.

Thanks,


----------

